# Took the Plunge - Bought Alibre Standard



## cfellows (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought the Standard version of Alibre Design today. I contacted their sales department and was able to get it for 50% off. I've never spent that much on software in my life, so I have a bit of an adrenaline rush going right now!

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Mar 10, 2009)

Chuck,

Congratulations. :bow:

I am playing with the express version. I don't know much, (nothing really) about 3D. In my own mind I have come to a sort of idea that with 3D one needs to work from the inside to the outside.

In 2D I seem to start with the overall dimensions and fit the parts into it. With 3D it seems to work better for me if I start with the crank, conrod, piston etc and grow the thing out to the cylinder, block etc. 

I'm still not with it yet and if my thinking is base over apex I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cfellows (Mar 10, 2009)

I've used a couple of approaches in learning Alibre. The first is based on his drawing:







Here I started out by drawing the end face in 2D, rounding the corners, then extruding to a solid block. Then, I cut out the circular opening all the way thru, and finally used the shell command to hollow out the inside.

You can also use an additive process to build up shapes by drawing in 2D, extruding, drawing another 2D on a face, then extruding again, etc. 

Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty fast. However, I still have an awful lot to learn.

Alibre's website, as well as youtube, have a lot of videos that help get you started.

Chuck


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been using Alibre for about a fortnight (the free version) and at the second attempt to get it to run, thinks its great! So much to learn though. Congratulations on buying the full version. I received an email recently from Alibre with a reduced price so can understand your comment about the price. If you've got it then why not! 

I do, it seems, have an advantage that my 2D CAD experience is also zero so the 3D concept seems fine to me. No doubt if I had been brought up on earlier drawing packages I would have to adjust my thinking. Its about time that being a novice in something is an advantage!

My problem is that I do not know enough yet to see the limitations that the free version holds compared to the full version. They are obviously there otherwise they wouldn't sell any copies that need a mortgage to afford! Look forward to hearing more about your experiences. MM


----------



## cfellows (Mar 10, 2009)

The main reason I bought the full version is for the 2D drafting plans it produces from the 3d drawings. I'm not a draftsman and while I can use the computer to make 2d drawings sufficient for my needs, I struggle with making 2 drawings that others can use for building an engine. 

Ironically, I'm hoping this will greatly increase the quality of my 2d drawings for others to use.

I'm also realizing that the 10 part limitation on assemblies in the free edition could quickly be used up in engines with even moderate complexity.

Finally, I keep hoping there might be serendipitous functionality in commercial versions of software, even though I'm frequently disappointed by same!

Chuck


----------



## steamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Chuck,

Been using full Alibre for some time.  I Wanted my own software that wasn't a bootleg or to be beholding to someone else.  Love it!

Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 10, 2009)

Chuck,

I am not too bad with Alibre (not great either), but if I can help... you know how to get a hold of me.

Eric


----------



## steamer (Mar 10, 2009)

'''' you know how to get a hold of me....."


Ditto!....if you need some help....

Dave


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 10, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I'm also realizing that the 10 part limitation on assemblies in the free edition could quickly be used up in engines with even moderate complexity.
> Chuck



That limitation is a bit of a problem, I have made assemblies with dozens of parts, they add up fast when you include bearings, bolts etc.

Try breaking the job up into subassembly's that can be used separately IE: an engine crankcasewith cover and crankshft, rod and piston or a cylinder head with fittings. It won't be as good but it better then paying seriously big money.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good for you. I love Alibre. Wish I could do the same.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I am trying Alibre again. The last time I tried it was version 9 and my laptop was just not up to the challenge. With V11 and my new AMD Turion 64x2 it is terrific. I have got about 5 hours invested in learning and I am hooked. It's almost as much fun as making chips.

Here are a couple of my feeble efforts so far.

I know I will loose some functions when my 30 day trial ends. Does anyone know exactly what limitations I will face?

Best to all

Jerry


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 15, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I'm also realizing that the 10 part limitation on assemblies in the free edition could quickly be used up in engines with even moderate complexity.
> 
> Chuck



Would it be possible to link two or more parts together so they form a single part thereby working around the 10 part limitation ?


----------



## cfellows (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like you've mastered some of the sweep functions. I haven't dabbled with those yet. I'm just now mastering assemblies, which I'm sure is pretty simple stuff for the experienced CAD users. It's coming to me, but not as fast as I'd like.

The only differences that I know of, and I'm sure this is not all of them, is the limitation of 10 parts per assembly and the lack of the 2d drafting prints in the express version. I think the core program is the same and the functionality is determined only by the license codes you have. 

One of the exciting things I just learned is that you can manually cause parts to move just like they would in the completed engine. It's done by putting the parts together in an assembly and specifying constraints on how the part can move. I did a crankshaft, connecting rod, piston, wristpin, cylinder, etc., and with the proper constrants, when I rotated the crank with my mouse, the connecting rod and piston all moved in the proper relationship.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Mar 15, 2009)

David Morrow  said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to link two or more parts together so they form a single part thereby working around the 10 part limitation ?



I think the answer is yes. I think you can form parts into sub-assemblies then combine sub-assemblies into larger assemblies.

Chuck


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 15, 2009)

You can also draw two parts on the same .AD_PRT screen in their fixed location, 
such as a cylinder with a soldered end cap.

Jerry


----------



## fdew (Mar 15, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> One of the exciting things I just learned is that you can manually cause parts to move just like they would in the completed engine. It's done by putting the parts together in an assembly and specifying constraints on how the part can move. I did a crankshaft, connecting rod, piston, wristpin, cylinder, etc., and with the proper constrants, when I rotated the crank with my mouse, the connecting rod and piston all moved in the proper relationship.
> 
> Chuck



You have found one of the big features of 3D CAD You can move things, and check for interfearences, check timing, and even let the model suggest locations for other parts.

Frank


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought Alibe a year ago, but never reaally started to use it until last week. Fo the past 3 days I have been at it all day, and half the night, designing a new CNC router.

It was a bit bumpy for a while, but now Im into it and its going great. Im up to about 12 parts and now can quite quickly build a part and add it in.

I love the ability to go back and edit a part and have the assembly update.

Is there a way to add a limit constraint? I have some sliding bearings that I have constrained to be aligned with the rods, and that works OK,but you can slide the thing right off the end of the rod, right through and end bracket.

Ive also found it very unpredictable about which way things can move- I have a 3 axis machine so parts can move in 3 directions. If I try to raise the Z plate the display is more likely to slide along the Y axis. The rotate display is also kind of strange, I can wobble the display all around, but its hard to make it go exactly where I want it.

Here is what Ive done so far. With luck Ill have this machine done to take to NAMES


----------



## Kermit (Mar 15, 2009)

How are you moving the sliding sections? By gearing or by belting(wire)?

I was part of a design and prototype building team for a pharmaceutical dispensing maching that moved in three axis. The Z probe elevator was on a toothed belt and the xy axis motors were multiwrapped spindles that spooled and unspooled a polymer coated steel wire anchored at the ends of the slide bars Very Simple drive motor system that re-zeroed before every move. Speed wasn't a requirement but accuracy in placement was. 

This build will interest me very much,
Kermit


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know how alibre works but Inventor has a function called "derived part" which allows you to take two or more parts and combine them into one new part (a combination of the two or one subracted from the other) by using boolean functions. In recent versions they have come up with the "derived assembly" which does the same thing with assemblies. 

Possibly Alibre has something like this, then a 10 part assembly could become 1 part.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 15, 2009)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Is there a way to add a limit constraint? I have some sliding bearings that I have constrained to be aligned with the rods, and that works OK,but you can slide the thing right off the end of the rod, right through and end bracket.
> 
> .....



Ron,

I've done some reading up on the Alibre Forum and don't believe the software has the capability to set limits on motion. However, there are some work arounds discussed - have to admit, I don't understand them exactly.

Also, I think you can make the motions more predictable by constraining parts to planes and/or axes. Again, not sure how, but hopefully I'll figure it out.

Chuck


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the notes. I was afraid there was no limit constraint. Its OK, Im really interested in the assembly not the motion.

This machine will be moved in X and Y by belt drive. Z will be a lead screw. It has about 14" X and Y travel and 3" Z. Its meant for general small routing, the first application will be to engrave names in bricks for a fund raising project at the Boothbay Railway Village.

I have created a couple of the parts as dxf files and imported them to sheetcam and it all works. So as soon as I decide it done I ought to be able to cut all the parts on my Jet knee mill in just a couple hours.

This is the first time Ive designed a project so fully. I usually start assembling pieces and hacking away at parts as I go. Alibre is making the design a very simple process.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I know this is an old thread but I just finally got Alibre to work on my laptop and Alibre was kind enough to get me the 30 trial version again. I wasn't able to use it before but I think they changed the install some. I just finished the extrude lesson and made a print from it with dimensions and I am now onto the Revolve lesson. Wish me luck..


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 14, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Wish me luck..



Good luck Bob ;D ........... we'll be interested to hear how you get on with it though 

CC


----------



## John S (Aug 14, 2009)

Just a heads up, they are having a one off special sale and selling the full standard package which should be $999 for $99.00

No not a typo ninety nine US dollars.

Bought it last night and it's not crippled in any way.

Go to top of the page at http://www.alibre.com

John S.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers John 

CC


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2009)

John,

When I tried to do it it asked me to contact my local reseller? It mentions something about the offer only being valid in US and Canada. Was this the same for you or did you just put your card in and pay $99?

I have the free version and love it but it's too limited!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi John,

Do you have any idea when the 'limited time offer' ends?

Did you receive the package as a download? Can it be saved off to disc in case the computer dies?

Can the 'Standard' edition be added to or upgraded later?

Does it take a more powerful computer than a 'standard' laptop? (I have an HP Pavilion.)

Thanks.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 15, 2009)

I clicked through the links to get to the 'page'. It's only a field of fill in the blank boxes wanting your name email and usage data about cad program usage. 

Appearantly they contact you through email with the offer...

If I had something more than this 12 year old laptop I'd jump on this so fast the wife wouldn't know the money was gone till I was making parts... 



Kermit


----------



## dsquire (Aug 15, 2009)

NickG 
zeeprogrammer 

I was just checking into this and it looks like a basic version. No support and no upgrades. It looks to me like you only get what you pay for. I think that they do this kind of deal just a bit before they bring out the next newest greatest version to try and suck you in get your money. ;D ;D

Hope this helps

Cheers

Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

That's right. (But 'basic' is 'standard'.) If you put in your info and press 'Learn More'...they'll have two or three offers for support and upgrades (Aah...that answered one of my questions.) $400 and up.

Thanks Don.


----------



## dsquire (Aug 15, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I clicked through the links to get to the 'page'. It's only a field of fill in the blank boxes wanting your name email and usage data about cad program usage.
> 
> Appearantly they contact you through email with the offer...
> 
> ...



Kermit

You have to give them all your information first then click for more information and the next screen will come up and give you more details. If you don't buy you can be sure that you will get an offer every week for the next year to buy it for half price. That happened to me the last time I tried their free offer. 

Cheers

Don


----------



## woodchip85 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm just coming to the end of my 30 day free trial and have just received the $99 offer, at that price i think ill be buying it, even the basic package is enough for my needs. Theres plenty of support for Alibre from other sources CNCzone has a nice section on it with information on linking second source parts catalogs to the Alibre BASIC package (save loads of time drawing fixings and standard parts). Theres even plenty of videos and free tutorials out there.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't bother with the trial offer just clicked on the $99 "Buy Now", filled in the blanks and 5 mins later I was downloading it 

ZP, all my downloaded files are now backed up, (complete with emails giving account details) on 3 separate hard drives, can't see any reason why you can't put it on CD either if you want. Sounds like you could do with a 2GHz processor and 2Mb of RAM for it to run OK, but for simple parts a lesser spec would probably work OK.

I've been using an old version of AutocadLT for years and never needed the newer "Bells and Whistles" features yet, I presume this will be similar and for $99 I think it will prove to be good value for me .......... $9.90 for the next 10 years, then I might think about an upgrade ;D

CC


----------



## Kermit (Aug 15, 2009)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> ...you can be sure that you will get an offer every week for the next year to buy it for half price. That happened to me the last time I tried their free offer.
> Cheers
> Don



That's a given. I have special email accounts I create that are basically one time use. After I recieve the response I desired I never go back to that account again. I know with Hotmail they close the account after a set number of days and then delete it completely after a few more weeks without re-activation. It's a sad fact of internet life, but there are ways of coping 



			
				woodchip85  said:
			
		

> Theres plenty of support for Alibre from other sources...



I've come across some of it in my searches for cad programs. No support is not necessarily 'no support'. 

And I'm like you CrewCab. I use something till it falls apart and then try to patch it up and keep on using it. If I ever spring for a program I'll use it till it has more than paid for itself.

Witness the 1999 Compaq laptop running WinME I'm currently using... :-[

Pinching pennies till nickles fall out,
Kermit


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 15, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> I didn't bother with the trial offer just clicked on the $99 "Buy Now", filled in the blanks and 5 mins later I was downloading it
> 
> ZP, all my downloaded files are now backed up, (complete with emails giving account details) on 3 separate hard drives, can't see any reason why you can't put it on CD either if you want. Sounds like you could do with a 2GHz processor and 2Mb of RAM for it to run OK, but for simple parts a lesser spec would probably work OK.
> 
> ...



I believe you are legally able to load this on three computers. When you activate you are given a program that generates a code for your machine and you have to give your computer a name. You do this on each machine you want to install this on. Doing this allows them to keep track of how many pc's you have it installed on. I think chances are pretty slim you will get this to work by passing on the emails and the install files. But I have been wrong before.

This is part of what is stated in the order information email I just recieved.

If installing Alibre Design for the first time, you will be prompted to enter your Alibre username and password when starting the product for the first time. A license key will automatically be created by the Alibre web server and you can begin using the product immediately. After that point, any future license updates are delivered automatically.

Right now my Home page says 30 day trial. I think I have to restart the program for it to query the updated license.  I will try that now.

Yep that's just what it did. It updated through the server. It now has the Trail version gone.



I have been using Corel Draw version 8 now for many years. It's ok but with the little time I have spent with Alibre I can tell I will be much quicker with my drawings (you do sketching in 3D to start). I still have a few things in the 3D part that I need to study more and I should be well on my way.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to be clear, I've only installed this on one machine, the copies are just back up's of the install disk's in case the computer crashes.

CC


----------



## NickG (Aug 16, 2009)

At work we've got unigraphics and I think this alibre is more user friendly than that. It is a complete bargain at that price, not bothered about the lack of support really. As someone said, there are other sources of support. Definitely fancy this!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been doing the online modules and am doing pretty well for an ole guy with a notorious bad memory..


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 16, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> am doing pretty well for an ole guy



Hey! We're the same age. Careful. You become what you say. ;D

I bought Alibre too. It'll be a while before I do anything with it. Just seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the PMs to help me Bob.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 16, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> I have been doing the online modules and am doing pretty well for an ole guy with a notorious bad memory..



This "Old Guy" will be following along before too long ............... thanks for paving the way Bob, please feel free to leave a few hints here and there 8)

CC


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 16, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Hey! We're the same age. Careful. You become what you say. ;D
> 
> I bought Alibre too. It'll be a while before I do anything with it. Just seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the PMs to help me Bob.



Yea I see that and I also see we both got married in 1975....haha...she still loves me I think.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 16, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> This "Old Guy" will be following along before too long ............... thanks for paving the way Bob, please feel free to leave a few hints here and there 8)
> 
> CC



I have been printing all the modules out as PDF's then following along with them. I should be able to draw out my D1-4 chuck reciever and pins soon. I had the reciever started but ran into a snag. I see the Disk Brake rotor module should get me the hang up.

You guys are welcome and I hope your still thanking me after you have gotten into it.)

BTW: I found the forums helpful, I wasn't getting the dimension lines coming in when I brought the part into the drawing program. I needed change a setting with the video display and it cleared it right up.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 16, 2009)

I played around with the express version a couple years ago that was back when you could download the demo version then upgrade later. There is a bit of a learning curve and I am seriously thinking of taking advantage of the current special. IMHO it is useless if it does not generate prints and if you can not assemble more than a couple of parts. 
Tin


----------



## NickG (Aug 17, 2009)

Tin,

I used for a couple of small engines but as you say it was very frustrating not being able to save assemblies of more than 9 parts or something. I had to do sub-assemblies then mate them up and create the assembly drawing ... then just lose all that work once printed! Having said that, it was possible to export it as a .jpg so I still have hard copies of the assembly drawing etc. The other main limitation I remember was producing cross-sectioned views.

I've just taken the plunge. It should prove to be an absolute bargain at that price. Downloaded it, will try installing tonight at home.

Nick


----------



## NickG (Aug 20, 2009)

Tried Alibre, started designing a rocking engine on it - fantastic.

It worked out at £63.08 with the exchange rate ... probably won't get a better deal than that for the rest of my life!

Nick


----------



## putputman (Aug 20, 2009)

I have some dumb questions about Alibre;

1) Is this an on line program or does it reside in your computer?
I am on-line in the house but not in my hobby shop. I have stayed offline in the shop to protect my 2D cad system.

2) What is meant by "no maintenance"? If you have a computer crash, are you out or do you download another copy?

3) Are 2D drawings (working drawings with dimensions) automatically drawn by this program? Maybe someone could post a sample.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 20, 2009)

I have used it off line myself and so that I don't have to download it again the install file has been burned to a CD. You will need to be connected to the internet when you change license status. 2d drawings are auto generated. Once I get home I will try to be mor complete in my response. On my blackberry right now.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 20, 2009)

Arv, you only need to be on line to download it, as stated above, I'd also burn a copy to CD so you have a backup.

No support means you haven't paid for telephone support, iirc that cost's about another $400 bucks a year.

CC


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all.
Like many others here on the forum *discussion*: I hit the button Thm:, now downloading.
CS


----------



## putputman (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I went ahead & hit the button also. Things didn't go as I thought they would. I dead ended when I got my account info back. Couldn't move any farther, so call Alibre sales.

I have had the free Express version on my PC for some time now, but haven't used it. That prevented me from setting up a new account. I ended up purchasing it over the phone and the next time I open up the Express and log in with my account info, it will automatically upgrade me to the Standard version.

I did order the $15.00 disk also. With my computer skills, I felt it might come in handy. I grew up with a lathe & a mill, but these P.C.'s can get to me now & then. 

With all the people on this forum that have perchased this CAD program, there should be plenty of help & info available.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 20, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> With all the people on this forum that have perchased this CAD program, there should be plenty of help & info available.



Well ............... I'm hoping so too ................  

CC


----------



## NickG (Aug 20, 2009)

It's great, been messing around on it every night burning the midnight oil since I got it!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nick it's pretty much the same here. I have even been taking my laptop to work for the past two days and going to the lunch room to try to get some more tutorials done....hasn't worked to well so far. I seem to get a lot of visitors even when I am tucked in a corner at a table by myself :

I was telling Weston this evening that I use TeamViewer to connect to my Mom and Dad's laptop so that I can help them while I am 80 miles away. There are lots of other similar programs that do the same thing, this one just happens to be free and it works well. Both host and guest can control the mouse, open and close files and such. Anyway I offered to help him this way when he gets ready. It does require a phone call though because it doesn't have voice. I am extending the same offer here once I get more up to speed...or even now if someone is stuck on something that I know how to do. Sometimes it's easier for me to show rather than explain it via text. Not sure how well this would work along with Skype...I don't think I have tried that yet.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 20, 2009)

BTW here is a link to the online modules I have been doing incase someone hasn't found these yet.
http://webservices.alibre.com/OnlineTutorials/adtutorial.htm


----------



## steamer (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'll try to help if I can...been busy...

Dave


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 20, 2009)

Steamer thanks!
Guys here is a jpg of the disk brake rotor tutorial I just finished up.






Here is the drawing:





The link to the tutorial is here:

http://webservices.alibre.com/OnlineTutorials/adtutorial.htm

I still have lots to learn. Doing the tutorial is one thing. Drawing your own part it gets a little more interesting.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 21, 2009)

well just paid out the 99 bucks for the license. this is about as catchy as the rocky engine bug.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 22, 2009)

well like I said I played with alibre express a little a couple years back. I may have actually remembered something. The other day at work I had to pull a worn corroded part out of a piece of equipment. A simple bushing sleeve type of thing about 1- 3/4 diameter by 2-1/8 long a 5/8 through hole and a 1-1/4 counter-bore. 
After installing alibre Cad fired it up and in a couple hours figured out how to draw it up and redraw it up and got a usable drawing. yea I know this should take about 15 minutes but I have a lot to learn and a bit rusty. kind of like the part. 

I am happy though the only thing I ever accomplished with trying autocad type programs was frustration. Yes I fumbled my way through this but did learn and actually made a drawing yeaah!!!
Looks like the sheet metal feature is disabled on the standard version but cant expect everthing for a 90 % discount!!
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Tim I actually don't think that the sheet metal module ever came with Alibre standard, I see that it comes with the next two steps up though. I know the feeling about frustration with Auto Cad....been there done that. I am getting real comfortable with Alibre now but I learn how to do something new everyday. Just spent the morning doing a drawing of a pin with a hex head, grove around the outside of it...a place where the grove has a spot drill and an arc cut into it. I have Ian using Team Viewer so he could watch my desk top and also take control of the cursor. We both did a little learning this morning at the same time. Gotta love technology...


----------



## putputman (Aug 23, 2009)

deere or any one else who has this program:

I am trying to go through the tutorials, and do not get the same screens as the tutorials. I have been through the 2nd tutorial 14 times ( the one that builds the bearing race) and can not get it mirrored. I get messages telling me that some details are not closed, I loose the ref line & can not mirror the image, & on & on. 

Does anyone else have a problem with this, or am I just getting too old to learn a new trick?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Arv, I will be happy to try to help out when I get home this evening. The easiest way for us to get this done would be using voice with Skype and a program called Team Viewer. Doing it this way will allow me to see your screen in real time and the voice on Skype will allow me talk you through it. If your interested in doing this let me know and we will set up the programs on your PC. I spent several hours on Sunday with Circlip on Sunday with is method.

Here is the link to Team Viewer:
www.TeamViewer.com 

Here is the link to Skype:
http://www.skype.com/

PS, this goes for any of the memebers that need help that I maybe able to give. I am a newbie also but I am willing to pass on what I have learned so far.


----------



## putputman (Aug 24, 2009)

Bob, I should be getting a disk from Alibre any day now. I will reload my program off the disk to see if things work better for me. If not, we may try it your way. 

I'm a little hesitant about loading any more programs on this computer as it is getting so slow, but if that is the only way to get me going on Alibre, so be it.

Thanks so much for offering to help me. I need it!!!!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Arv your welcome, and this isn't the only way for me to help I just know that it works well and is very fast and efficient. I should have mentioned that you need a highspeed connection for it to work also. You could send me the file your working on and I could try to find where things are going wrong for you. Can you take a screen shot of the left side where the Design explorer is? Expand all of the + signs and maybe I or someone else can tell from there what the problem may be. I did the bearing race so when I get home (after 7:30 PM) I can try to compare what mine looks like to yours.


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 18, 2009)

I am really tempted to go for this - I am currently sitting on my hands (proverbally ). It seems there are 10 days left of the offer which is for version 11.x. At the end of the month they remove the offer and release version 12.


----------



## NickG (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't sit on your hands, just buy it at that price, it's a snip!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 18, 2009)

I am with Nick on this one.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Eskibob to give you an idea of how easy this is to catch on to I did a quick 3d drawing of a Macro Focusing Rail I made for my wife on her birthday several years ago. I started the dimension drawing also but it's getting late so I will post the drawning for you tomrrow. If anyone is interesting in building one I will finish all the parts and upload it to the uploads area. Anyway I took a couple of pictures of it for you to see and then I spent about 30 minutes doing the 3d drawing and that included getting the dimensions of the already built body.







Here is the 3d drawing of the body





Actually while previewing this I realized I missed the mounting hole for the tripod on the bottom so I will fix that tomorrow.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok here is the drawing...too about 15 minutes to get it this way...


----------



## NickG (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice one deere_x475guy, that example gives people an idea how quick and effective it is to use.

Nick


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys - I took the plunge too - have not been able to reply here before because the thread was missing - here's my first experiment.


----------



## RollaJohn (Sep 25, 2009)

If anyone is still sitting on the fence and hasn't taken advantage of the $99 offer for Alibre Standard there are *only three days left.* 

That's right the offer ends Sunday September 27.


----------



## Artie (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont think Alibre is my first choice for 3d modelling (im told Solidworks would be better) but I also got it at the 99 bucks special a couple of months ago. At that price I am happy to live with what some perceive as limitations. Im no expert at CAD so its most likely that I will never even realise what these limitations are (an engineer tried to explain it to me online a few weeks ago....I gave up).

When you consider that others are asking 2 3 or even 5 grand.... I can live with this and I must say that I actually enjoy it while occasionally being a little frustrated....

Good luck all......


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi!

I bought it at the 99 bucks special and am having some troubles...
I have Solidworks on a laptop that i am allowed to borrow to design on, so i am slowly getting used to it.

With Alibre, when i try and use the tutorial files, it downloads the file to the desktop but i am unable to open it! I have tried many programs that are supposed to open that extension but to no avail...
Any ideas??

So far it looks harder than solidworks to me, but maybe i am more used to it!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2009)

I got an e-mail offering Albre standard for $199 I presume v 12 not sure if is an open offer of for v11 purchasers.
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea it's over today Tin, I had my older laptop die and ended up getting a new one. Of course it only has Windows 7 and it's 64 bit. Looks like I will be updating...but it's not in the budget today....unfortunately..


----------

